

Top Gear LOVES Honda's Hydrogen Car, But... - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/12/top-gear-hydrogen-car-honda-fcx-clarity.php

======
OpenMIKE
I'm wondering why they seem to have gone relatively light on the Honda FCX,
but denigrated the Telsa with what looked to be willful misrepresentations
(the whole '13-hour charge' thing)?

------
vaksel
actually they did cover it, and said that even if its a pain in the ass...is
it really that much more complicated than drilling for oil.

\+ the whole infrastructure thing is BS, it can be just as graduate, because
the gas stations can upgrade 1 pump at a time, as the demand grows

